

Farewell America - flavio87
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19350839/Wegelin-Document-on-American-Taxes-and-Assets

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to be identical with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=800869>
where there is already much discussion.

